# شروحات الريفيت المعمارى والريفيت الانشائى 2014 - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا: الريفيت المعمارى 

1- البرنامج 








روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?YTHg3O

http://www.gulfup.com/?pfetA6

http://www.gulfup.com/?ZXyUK6

http://www.gulfup.com/?tKCdwD


ثانيا الشروحات 

1- المستوى المبتدئ






روابط التحميل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YpWilO

http://www.gulfup.com/?t2mPAa

http://www.gulfup.com/?IqJ0He

http://www.gulfup.com/?CPINvB


2- المستوى المتقدم 






روابط التحميل

http://www.gulfup.com/?FLZ1aa

http://www.gulfup.com/?Rc8k8R



ثانيا : الريفيت الانشائى 

1- البرنامج







روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?oZilij

http://www.gulfup.com/?r7Nxq4

http://www.gulfup.com/?LtbzGd

http://www.gulfup.com/?UMZyo9

ثانيا:الشروحات 

1- المستوى المبتدئ





روابط التحميل

http://www.gulfup.com/?fxb6bZ

http://www.gulfup.com/?0ZRYxq

http://www.gulfup.com/?m3onnr


2- المستوى المتقدم





روابط التحميل
http://www.gulfup.com/?kQ2g9r

http://www.gulfup.com/?TMAuP7


تحياتى 

​


----------



## علاءزرد (12 أكتوبر 2013)

:16: *بارك الله فى حضرتك*


----------



## abobakr elhodaiby (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## ميمو الاول (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير- الموضوع مرتب بشكل رائع - اتمنى ان يستمر هذا المستوى من رفع الموضوعات - البرنامج ثم الشرح البسيط ثم الشرح العميق


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## فواز الجبوري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

طبعا رائع .. والجزاء الاوفى من رب العلى لك أخي عماد .. طابت يداك .. و جوزيت الخير من الكريم الرحيم


----------



## samehemary79 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baha bader (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
لكن عندي سوال 
انا بعرف انو برنامج الريفيت بعد نسخة ال 2012 اصبحت تاتي نسخة واحد لجميع التخصصات 
فهل يوجد فرق بين revit 2017 للمعماري والانشائي 
وما هو الفرق وهل يمكن ان استخدم الريفيت 2014 المعماري لعمل حديد التسليح والعكس 
تقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام


----------



## zine eddine (26 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم..هو احد من الاخوة يقدم لنا نظرة عامة عن الريفت..؟
+ الفرق بين الريفت الانشائي و المعماري.....؟..
+...هل الكوروس با ي لغة...وجزاكم الله خيرا..؟


----------



## aadam (29 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت الكورس مشروح بأي لغة .. رجاء التوضيح للأهمية


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (29 نوفمبر 2013)

english​


----------



## كريم العشماوى (16 ديسمبر 2013)

Product Key للريفيت الإنشائى غلط ؟؟؟ ياريت الرد ؟؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 ديسمبر 2013)

روابط اخرى للبرنامج 

اولا :AUTODESK REVIT ARCHITECTURE V2014-ISO

http://www.gulfup.com/?KnMuGY
http://www.gulfup.com/?HOq6wM

الكراك
http://www.gulfup.com/?S9hbnG


ثانيا :AUTODESK REVIT STRUCTURE V2014-ISO

http://www.gulfup.com/?KNj0fW
http://www.gulfup.com/?vXNcUA
http://www.gulfup.com/?wVxvI1

الكراك
http://www.gulfup.com/?qQQmBP​


----------



## ENG Muhamad badran (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا بس ممكن طلب من حضرتك او اي احد من الاخوة الاكارم شرح متقدم لل (Revit MEP Advance ) و اكون شاكر لكم


----------



## hesham behairy (25 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## الساهر الحائر (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## ابراهيم eng (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة نرجو تنزيل صفحات محاضرات تعليم الريفيت المعمارى وشكرا


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (10 فبراير 2015)

الشروحات غير شغالة 
لو يمكن اعادة تحميل روابط الشرح المتقدم للريفيت المعامري المستوى المتقدم الجزء التاني لاني محمل الجزء الاول فقط
عند الضغظ على الرابط يعطى الصفحة غير موجودة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saiFoMax (10 فبراير 2015)

ما شاء الله على pro فيه معلومات قيمة جدا ​


----------



## engahmah1976 (11 فبراير 2015)

الله يحفظكم أستاذ علاء على المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## engahmah1976 (11 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق لكل المشرفين والاعضاء


----------



## engahmah1976 (11 فبراير 2015)

مواضيع هامة ورائعة شكرا" للمشرفين


----------



## zuru282 (21 أبريل 2015)

الاستاذ علاء المحترم
بداية اود ان اعبر عن تقديري واجلالي لمجهودك المبارك واتمنى لك كل الصحة والعافية وان يثني رب العزة على عملك
ثانيا اود ان تتكرم علينا باعادة روابط الشروحات للريفيت المعماري على موقع جديد لان الروابط الحالية لا تعمل

مع كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------

